# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CAD, CAM và các tiện ích >  Phần mềm mastercam x9

## ngocanhld2802

Sau khi update xong Alphacam 2015R2, giờ là Mastercam X9, 
 Mọi thứ đầy đủ để các bác sài. Dung lượng 1.4Gb
  link tải : https://www.fshare.vn/file/A4FK886WSZ93
 Đăng ký theo link này để có tài nguyên tải nhanh : https://www.fshare.vn/signup/invite/25509

   Em chôm cái ảnh trên mạng thêm vào cho sinh động :

----------

anhcos, BKMech Co.,ltd, cnclaivung, haignition, rakonheli.vn, thanhtrung, TigerHN, Tuấn

----------


## anhcos

Tải về nhanh chứ link nay mau die lắm.

----------


## cnclaivung

có powermill ko bác. up lên a/e sài luôn....he .thank bác nhiều nhiều

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Tải về nhanh chứ link nay mau die lắm.


 Các bác cứ yên tâm. Link em đưa lên là link bảo đảm của em, ít nhất trong năm năm nữa nếu em ko đóng tiền nó mới die

----------

ksas

----------


## ksas

> Các bác cứ yên tâm. Link em đưa lên là link bảo đảm của em, ít nhất trong năm năm nữa nếu em ko đóng tiền nó mới die


Bạn có thể chỉ mình cách cra.ck cho win 10  được ko? minh làm theo hướng dẫn mà ko cách nào cra.ck được. cám ơn bạn !

----------


## iamnot.romeo

hihi giờ lại cần link lắm ai giúp nhé, thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhcos

> hihi giờ lại cần link lắm ai giúp nhé, thanks


Link vẫn còn ở trang 1 đó em.

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## manhnguyen

> Link vẫn còn ở trang 1 đó em.


bạn đã check lại link chưa ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luyến

bác nào down đựoc thì gửi em với link die rồi

----------

BKMech Co.,ltd

----------


## katerman

sài 2017 luôn đi các bác, em tải về cài đặt rồi, em thì chưa rành mastercam lắm, nge nói mấy bản trước trước khi chạy phải chọn chế độ  "Disable Driver Signature Enforcement. bản này em thấy không cần ạ.

https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...kJhYTcwYUpMYUU

----------

iamnot.romeo, Luyến

----------


## anhcos

> bạn đã check lại link chưa ?


Mình check và fshare tool, thấy nó add vô app được thì nghĩ là nó còn sống, giờ mới thấy nó die.

Dùng luôn bản 2017 đi mấy bác, cài cũng dễ, giao diện chuẩn theo hệ windows mới chứ kông rối rắm như cái cũ.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

thanks các cụ em down đựoc bản 2017 roài ạ.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em cài cái X9 mà bị bào lỗi No SIM found hoài, win 7 64bit, rồi cài win10 64bit đều bị  :Frown: 

đang down 2017 hy vọng mọi việc đều ổn  :Big Grin: .

Nếu cái cần thì có một link fshare của mastercam x9: https://www.fshare.vn/file/DKIIQX96QYET pass giải nén là: fb.com/kisucokhivn

----------

